# airblasters......



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

if u wana buy an airblaster DO NOT get it from the acuall site it takes way longer and is also a bit more expensive.. it takes about 12 days to get 1 if ur in the us and in canada.. like 18 so ya just a headsup


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

???? Which Airblaster thingy did you order? You know they make different stuff, right?


----------

